# Greetings From The Grave Everyone!



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

New to this site, but not new to haunting for Halloween!

Hail here in Omaha NE... been hanging out over at Halloweenforum.com...

Looking to get a little more in-depth with my displays... working on light/sound 
triggering with motion sensors and relays.

Every year we go to a local campground with some friends of ours and we decorate 
our sites... won the prize of two free nights of camping last year for best campsite 
display!

It can be pretty tough when you need to break down your displays so it all fits into 
two 30ft campers!

Hope to get to know all of you and learn as much as I can!

Happy Haunting!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I've thought of christmas in a camper, but not halloween - sounds like fun!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

It's a blast! Last year we did a cemetery theme because the campground has a cemetery
in it with graves dating clear back to the 1800's with quite an interesting history to it.

My friend made up a few tombstones, but for fun, he put a few of the park ranger's names
on them because we know them pretty good!

It's all we heard about for the week that we were there!

Sadly, we won't be able to make it this year due to my job, but it gives me time to get
some new props figured out for next year!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Moon Dog.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Moon Dog! Now the big question is......did you take pics of any of that? lol


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

welcome :devil:


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Moon Dog, I am sure you will glean lots of good ideas from the crew here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. I've seen some sites where people camp and haunt. It looks like fun. A fire in the back yard is about as wild as I get.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Moon dog.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome to prop paradise


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home Moon Dog! :> Hope you like it here. Lots of vonderful people ready to help when you need it.. :> If ya need anything, just scream!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Moon Dog, welcome. You picked a great place to join! By the way, your avatar is scaring the c**p out of me.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gee , get busy for a dsay or two and look what I miss!

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!

I'm an electronically and mechanically inclined person as well as being very 
imaginative, so I hope I can help out as well as learn as time goes by!

I'm also very detail oriented, so I like to take and keep very good notes!

Dreadnight - Misson accomplished!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the last house on the left on Unpleasant Street. :jol:


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome moon dog!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome Moon Dog. No howling at night and keeping the neighbors up!


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

We should be more careful with who we let in here!  :xbones:HI Moonie


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello Moon Dog and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Howdy Moon Dog, welcome to the campfire


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

welcome


----------

